# Update on TT Surgery on 11/6



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Wanted to pay it forward to those of you who are having upcoming surgeries and let you know what my experience was.

Pre-Surgery - I had 2 FNA both coming back in-conclusive and Afirma coming back 40% chance for one 3cm nodule on my left. I have a 3cm and 1cm on my right that came back benign the first FNA.

I have a younger sister who has had follicular cancer and was found after removal and sent off for path tests.

Thanks for the advice on here, we opted for a total.

Nov 6 - Arrived at 9:30 and surgery was scheduled for 11:30 - pushed back to 12:30. Brought back to get dressed at 11:30 and started meeting all the team members. Used the patch for motion sickness - which helped with anesthesia nausea with my hysterectomy and was hopeful it would help again. Doctor said surgery would be less than 4 hours.

Surgery lasted 5.5 hours. Doctor told my husband that due to my anatomy and also the small 1cm nodule was attached to one of my parathyroid glands. I lost half of that gland as well. Pathologist tested all 3 nodules and they did not show up malignant. (they said follicular is very hard to see, so they are hopeful they are benign - but be prepared that they might not be.)

Doctor told me - it was a great decision on your part to take your whole thyroid.

Went to my room after the recovery room and biggest pain was when I swallowed. Otherwise, everything else feels sore. Had read about bringing your own pillow and such but found that leaning back on the hospital pillow was just fine. I have had VERY little back of the neck pain. Not sure why. I went to the chiropractor the day before for a neck adjustment. I also have not propped myself up on a lot of pillows so my neck isn't curved a lot, but lays on the bed naturally.

My neck did feel weak. Like it needed help by using my hand to lift it. Also, rolling over to get out of the bed than lifting up was easier.

11:00pm - I pulled 8.4 calcium. I was on morphine, antibiotics, and 500 mg of calcium and a Pepcid.

Nov 7 - Did not sleep very well with nurses coming in and out. This is the biggest reason why I would want to go home. I did have great nurses the whole stay and appreciated that.

I got sick in the middle of the night and started to have nausea pretty bad. Asked them that morning to take me off the morphine as I was starting to itch, I also started to have some tingling on my mouth and face.

Blood drawn at 6am and I ate an egg at 8am which helped with the nausea. Doctor came in around 9:30 and said my calcium was dropping, so I wouldn't be going home until it started to go up. (that was the tingling)

Began taking the Hydrocodone pain pill instead.

Blood drawn at noon, good news calcium is at 8.9 - I can go home.

Checked out and felt good. Sent home on the Hydrocodone and calcium (chews).

Felt good the rest of the day.

Nov 8 - Woke up and felt good, sent my kids to school. Took my meds at 6:30 and by 8:30 I was SO sick. I don't think I'm allergic to Hydrocodone - I just don't think I tolerate ANY high level of narcotics in my system. So, after having it every 6 hours for 24 hours, my body reacted. I was sick as a dog until 4:00 that afternoon. Then once it worked itself out, I was fine. I could only take Tylenol after that. Could I have benefitted from something stronger, yes - but it was ok. Went to go get eggs at IHop. Not sure why but eggs taste the best to me.

Still no back of neck pain.

Nov 9 - Woke up and was able to eat some breakfast. Wanted to get out and husband took me out for a few hours. Started to feel congested and not feeling the greatest. Coughed all night long and the more I coughed, the more irritated my throat got and my incision started to hurt too. Ate pasta that night and then my stomach was hurting also. I don't deal with stomach issues ever, so that was frustrating.

Nov 10 - Woke up still in pain in my stomach and felt horrible from no rest. Asked, my hubby to go get some Pepcid. I didn't have heartburn, but it helped the aching in my stomach. Still coughing all day and felt congested. By last night I was done and asked the doctor to call me. He told me to take something with DM, that my throat and airways were irritated. One dose of that and I felt better.

Nov 11 - Had a restful sleep, coughing back this morning and took another dose and it is better again. Should hear back on my lab reports today or tomorrow. Praying for the best.

I will note that originally they said I was coming home on synthroid. My surgeon told me after surgery he would call my Endo and discuss if they would be putting me on it. Came back the next day and said no they weren't. Took that as a sign they think my chances are high of finding something. 

Please ask me any questions you might have. I feel great and it hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be. I washed dishes yesterday and even cooked a little bit. I know the Hypo crash is about to happen any day. Not looking forward to that. If anyone has any advice on what I am in for, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad your home safe and that all went reasonably well for you. Thanks for updating us about your experience. These experiences helped me to know more of what to expect when I had my surgery on Nov 1. Update us on your progress! Gina


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are home and doing well.

There's not much to say about the hypo crash other than...sleep when you are tired, stay hydrated, do some stretching/yoga (I tend to get very stiff when hypo so thus helps, along with hot baths/showers), and be kind to yourself.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad you're back home! I ate a lot scrambled eggs when I first came home, too! I got really sick from the anesthesia and nothing sounded good for a few days except for eggs.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Hydrocodone


Makes me sick and made my kids throw up whiht their wisdom tooth removal.

Try Motrin - 600mg per dose if you are still in pain. I started Motrin the 2nd day after surgery and it worked well to keep the pain away. I ate pan fried pork chops the 2nd day - I insisted on a small breathing tube and feel that is why I was able to eat fairly easily.

A cool pack on the incision helps with swelling and makes it feel better.

Stay positive!


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Makes me sick and made my kids throw up whiht their wisdom tooth removal.
> 
> Try Motrin - 600mg per dose if you are still in pain. I started Motrin the 2nd day after surgery and it worked well to keep the pain away. I ate pan fried pork chops the 2nd day - I insisted on a small breathing tube and feel that is why I was able to eat fairly easily.
> 
> ...


They had told me no Motrin only Tylenol before or after surgery...... It really doesn't feel too bad. I am 6 days today and the incision burns? Guess it is healing?

I LOVED my cold pack. It just felt good, I am still using it. lol

I work for a church that has the Sonic type ice and I keep sending my hubby to the church to get me a cooler of the ice because it works so well in the ice pack.

Today it's our first freeze/northern cold front here in Dallas. I am enjoying being homebound listening to Christmas music in my cozy home. 

Tomorrow I start back part time - working from home.

Still waiting to hear from the doctors on results.


----------

